# Found this poem - What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?



## PinkPeacock

What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?

I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.


No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down.


Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know."

Author unknown


----------



## misha moo

i think this poem  sums up my feelings, esp the part about a fertile woman will never know the joy the awaits me, i often think that myself.  Of course the majority of fertile ladies do appreciate there babies, but there will never feel that hunger we feel, that feeling that we would do anyting, give anything to make it work

thanks for posting pinkcarys its a very nice poem

X


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Pink,

We were both on the same 2ww thread and unfortuntatly had the same outcome.   

I love that poem, hope you don't mind, I've posted it on another thread.

Hope you're keeping ok.

Dee


----------



## Iman

Thank you for posting this. its very poigant and inspiring.

May God give us all his mercy, blessing and keep us strong. 

xx


----------



## Mudpuffin

my gosh I am sitting here with tears in my eyes such a lovely poem and it sums up exactly how i am feeling thank you


----------



## SisterC

Pink
Thank you so much for that post it was exactly what I needed to read at this precise time. I too am going to steal it and post it on another thread. Hope you don't mind and that you get that longed for baby.
Thanks again
SisterC


----------



## sadi

dont worry sister inshAllah Allah will help u.dont worry just pray and fast.u will have lots of kids inshAllah.


----------



## Flow13

WOW what a poem! 

We are trusting that God will bless us with a child. He gave us the resources to have a vasectomy reversal last year (my car got wrote off after our street flooded). We were able to use that money - other wise the op would never have happened. And now we believe that God will bless us when He is ready. We believe our turn will come and we will experience a love so wonderful. xxx I am   for you all. xxx


----------



## baby maryam

Hello,
I loved the poem as well, it describes how all of us feel. Thank God, being on FF I do not feel so lonely on this road anymore, as I can share it with all of you, and this is a blessing as well.
I hope God has intended for all of us to be mothers, in one way or another. (I always comfort myself that even if no babies get born to my husband and I, we will always have our baby in Heaven and hopefully get to reunite with her after our time is up around here). 
May God give us all what we want- when it is the right time, and may He make us appreciate and love our spouses even more. 

Thank you for posting this poem.


----------



## diya80

great poem......


----------



## maisymai

A amazing poem i can relate to it soo much thank you so much for posting it


----------



## CC2

Im sitting here with tears in my eyes as this poem sums up everything that we felt on our journey to be parents.  After 2 years god blessed us with our beautiful son and the joy he has brought us is undiscribable. The journey has made us stronger and more appreciative of everything.

Good luck ladies, 

xx


----------



## jo-a

Brilliant xx


----------



## anna81

Thank you for this poem, it's true, and God willing I will become a stronger person for the experience I have been given.  It's not about the trials we are given, it's the way we can overcome them.  I pray you have happy, healthy children.


----------



## hutchess

Beautiful poem...although it made me   - not that it takes much. 

Thank you and      to all
x


----------



## lilia5690

OHH thanks for your poem ,it shaked me ,and i agree with you it makes us so stronger,so closer , so deeper ,.....but after so many times that i asked myself why this happens for us i reached that to this point ,in a short period of living in this wide world ,we lose something nice but in the further world maybe heaven im sure that we will have something extra than others because our god certainly will compensate this matter for us.and if we would have had these gifts here ,what lucky children they are,because of having strong parents.


----------



## nellie271212

Thanks for posting this poem. I have been quite depressed since April and this poem has given me faith and comfort to know that I am experiencing infertility for a reason, although it may not make sense to me and that it is part of God's plan for us. It has really brought me comfort and joy  
I think I will say this every evening before bed and read it to my husband tonight


----------



## Diddles

This poem sums up my thoughts and belief in God perfectly.  He's carried me along through all of this.  Thank you for posting.

xxx


----------



## Spuds

Thank you so very much for posting the poem - I have been searching (As you do) to find some answers on where to turn next and why this has (is) happening to me.


Today is a day of mixed blessings for me.




It is my brothers birthday - and on this same day a year ago we saw the heartbeat of our 'miracle' baby - sadly a few days later we had a missed mc.


The pain is still raw but I know we will see them again in heaven and they were obviously too good for this world  


We were blessed to have them in our lives - for almost 11 weeks we thought he/she was in my belly - sadly he/she was only there for 8 weeks and 5 days but the peace they brought us in that time was overwhelming and the closest I have felt to Gods presence since my Grandfather passed away years before..


I am praying to have that peace again - but have also had to learn to 'let go' & 'led God' decide what he has in store for me.


The sentiments of your poem could not have been found at a more significant time


Thank You & God Bless
x x


----------



## nic32

I know this is a very old post but I've just come across it and found it very inspirational. I'm having a really down day today and after a good cry and taking in every last word of this poem I feel better.... Thank you xxx


----------



## auntydanni

What a wonderful poem, a great help to me, in tears reading it! Praying for the gift we are all dreaming of......

Xx


----------

